# Ride the Rockies registration ?'s - Register with a group?



## makoti (May 5, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing (or trying to) this years RTR. I want to ride with a few friends & make sure that we only go if we all get in. I did the ride years ago & we entered by mail (real mail) with all our entries in one envelope. Is that still possible? The window seems pretty short nowadays. Is all the registration done on-line now? How do you register with other people? I've searched like crazy for this & I can find info on just about everything BUT this.
Any light you can shed would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I think if you go to prerace.com and search for Ride the Rockies registration all the info will be there. There should be an info button to click on

If not then maybe the following info might help. 

RtR - 303-954-6700 or [email protected]

I guess you could check facebook also.


----------



## makoti (May 5, 2012)

Thanks, Rokh. I looked there & I guess I'll just have to wait until it opens for details.


----------



## gotakeahike (Feb 5, 2005)

*Create a group/team during online registration*

I'm not an official for RTR, but I recall the registration as follows: 
All registration is done online now. It's the same concept of all names in an envelope but it's all done on the registration's website. You'll see a method of registering as a "team" of riders to all get in as a group. The first person of your group must register as a "team" and not "an individual" and then this person creates a team/group name and the password that you can give to the rest of the people you want to enter the lottery with. All other people who you want to share entry with will register under the group/team name and this way you all (hopefully get picked in the lottery and) will have the same entry status. As it is with the combined entries in an envelope in the year's past, there is a maximum of 10 people per group entry. It is pretty easy to do and will make sense once registration opens up. Now is a good time to get your team/group name and password ready to share with your friends before registration opens. Good luck in the lottery.


----------



## makoti (May 5, 2012)

Thanks! Great information. I was thinking it would be something like that, but couldn't find anything about it for previous years. I'll be ready when the route is announced.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd always heard that they give preference to people from out of state. No idea if that's true. My wife and I did it in 2000. We live in VA and got in on the first try. Nice ride, but the altitude was a real challenge for folks living a few hundred feet above sea level. We went a week early and got used to it. I think that helped. 

Hopefully this has been resolved, but food was an issue. Green bananas at the rest stops. I mean green inedible bananas. There were some other snacks too, but they were gone by the time we got there, and its not like we were riding at the back. Lunch was buy your own off different vendors who on some days were asking pretty high prices for a peanut butter sandwich. There wasn't enough of them, which led to long lines. I hear this business model works pretty well at RAGBRAI (Iowa), but it was inadequate at RTR. They definitely could have handled the food better.


----------



## makoti (May 5, 2012)

I had heard that as well. Plus, having a female in the group helped, although if it is a blind lottery, that makes no sense.
I have done three of them, and they all went without a hitch that I could tell. With that many people, I'm sure some stuff happened that I never saw. Did RAGBRAI once, and it was a disaster in two of the small towns. They just couldn't handle it.
Lottery opens soon. I'll see what happens. Thanks for the reply.


----------

